# rexhall aerbus 1996



## petesam (Mar 14, 2006)

Hiya all, has anyone out there any information on the Rexhall Aerbus as to its reliabilty and build quality. I would like as much info as possible. I have left a deposit on such a vehicle. It is a 6.5 t/ diesel -1996 model -31ft long x 8ft wide.Please post any information--thanks.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

petesam said:


> Hiya all, has anyone out there any information on the Rexhall Aerbus as to its reliabilty and build quality. I would like as much info as possible. I have left a deposit on such a vehicle. It is a 6.5 t/ diesel -1996 model -31ft long x 8ft wide.Please post any information--thanks.


Hi,

Can't answer for the Aerbus, but I can say that our 1996 Rexair is Heaven on wheels. We have a Ford chassis & running gear, and the overall quality of build chassis- and domestic-wise is just excellent. http://www.rexhall.com/home.asp is the home site.

Dougie.


----------

